
I recommend this two tools - lutvit
This is a comment to the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10408169<p>The most tools mentioned in this thread I have used for a while. Few of them are obsolete or don&#x27;t work anymore. Currently, I use the tool https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.emailchecky.com&#x2F; for a complete email analysis. It&#x27;s completely free. My second tool is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.emailtooler.com&#x2F;. It is good to check the email body for common spam words.
======
lutvit
What are your favorite tools to check an email for spam words and errors?

